# Trying to source a 2" OD conical air filter



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 1, 2022)

I'm trying to source a replacement for a long discontinued air filter for a Swedish jackhammer.

It's 185 cc (to give an idea of required airflow) and the housing is a cylinder about 4" long with an ID of 1.920".

I would like to find a conical air filter that will slide in the housing. I don't mind hitting the OD of the filter with a sander if necessary.

I know *** often uses conical filters but I can't seem to find the filter I need by searching applications etc. Can anyone help with potential sources, or if you have something with a similar filter let me know make/model so I can look for a filter using that info?


----------



## Squareground3691 (Feb 1, 2022)

Try K&N they have a good variety on there Web Site


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Feb 1, 2022)

Squareground3691 said:


> Try K&N they have a good variety on there Web Site


I did look at their site and didn't see any conical filters that small but they don't really have a way to sort through their filters easily.

I also searched a lot on Wix but they also don't have an easy way to sort filters...


----------

